# Hamachi legit?



## NocturnalFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

I recently purchased a game on steam to play with my brother online. And their is this program called "Hamachi" for making virtual servers. I was just wondering how secure this program is?


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello NocturnalFoster,

All I can tell you is what Google would tell you. 

Hamachi (software) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

LogMeIn (the company behind Hamachi) make their money from commercial customers. They provide the personal editions free just to get their name out there. The software is certainly legitimate, whether you should use it for secure traffic (which gaming traffic is not) is another matter.

Make sure to tick the box in preferences to "Block vulnerable Microsoft Windows services" from the virtual network.



NocturnalFoster said:


> And their is this program called "Hamachi" for making *virtual servers*.


Hamachi makes virtual private *networks* not servers. If the two computers you want to connect are on the same local network then there is absolutely no point in using it.


----------

